# Red and white setters



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Finally I have some updated pics of the 'pups'. Lottie and Taz turned 1 last week, but I still call them my pups. I managed to get some with all 3 setters too. And just for the sympathy vote - Ripley with her bald leg.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

some more...


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

:001_wub:
They are luuurverly!

What happened to her leg?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Your dogs are gorgeous! :drool: :001_tt1: :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> :001_wub:
> They are luuurverly!
> 
> What happened to her leg?


She had cruciate op I believe.
Love the one of her in the first post she looks so cheeky!!
Also the one sof all 3 R and W, they are gorgeous dogs, elegant and beautiful.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh arent they just gorgeous!!!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> :001_wub:
> They are luuurverly!
> 
> What happened to her leg?


Thank you. Babycham is right, she's had a cruciate ligament op (TTA). I've added my experiences to Rona's thread in health and nutrition.



Spellweaver said:


> Your dogs are gorgeous! :drool: :001_tt1: :thumbup:


Thank you xx



babycham2002 said:


> She had cruciate op I believe.
> Love the one of her in the first post she looks so cheeky!!
> Also the one sof all 3 R and W, they are gorgeous dogs, elegant and beautiful.


She does look cheeky - and she is lol. She's not acting like she's just had a major op, she really wants to be uot of her pen playing with the other 3 mad hattersb - but not for another 6 or more weeks yet! 



Bearpaw said:


> Oh arent they just gorgeous!!!


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

So stunning! You have such a wonderful family! :001_wub:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> So stunning! You have such a wonderful family! :001_wub:


Thank you. Lottie, the Little one with a wide blaze, is busy helping me tidy the house. She keeps stashing the kids teddies that I move around. 
Taz, with the narrow blaze, just wants to be in the midst of everything that's going on.
Ripley is tucked up in her pen, with a million peices of vet bed to keep her comfy and Nuala is happy to just kip through everything.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Awww they sound so lovely. Great personalities :thumbup: I need a lottie to help me tidy up


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs alaun, there's a pair of Red & Whites here we sometimes bump into


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Awww they sound so lovely. Great personalities :thumbup: I need a lottie to help me tidy up


You don't want a Taz though - eeeewwwww - I'm feeling really grossed out right now!!!  She has just fished my sons grotty, sweaty pot (from his broken arm - he wanted to keep it  ) out of a bin liner and is sat chewing it! Yuk! It is going straight back in the bin!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Gorgeous dogs alaun, there's a pair of Red & Whites here we sometimes bump into


Thanks. Do they show them or work them? It's a small breed, everyone knows everyone lol. Unless they're pets. I doubt I'll go back in the show ring - my boobs wobble too much when I run! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful dogs aluan.
Dont see many red and whites where I live....very rare.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

mollymo said:


> Beautiful dogs aluan.
> Dont see many red and whites where I live....very rare.


Thank you. They're classed as a vulnerable breed so not many around. There aren't any others around these parts either - 3 is probably enough, lol.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

alaun said:


> Thank you. They're classed as a vulnerable breed so not many around. There aren't any others around these parts either - 3 is probably enough, lol.


Are they related to the english and gordon setter as thats breeds you also dont see often.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

My favs the wolfhound  He looks like hes smiling for the camera :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

mollymo said:


> Are they related to the english and gordon setter as thats breeds you also dont see often.


They're related to reds but have been around some say longer and that reds are actually related from them. It has been said that the aristocrats wanted a solid colour and bred out the white. Luckily some Irish farmers kept the red and whites going and after a breeding program they have grown in numbers from around the 1970s.

Strangely, many red and white breeders have gordons too. We are quite tempted by a working English setter at some point in the future.



flufffluff39 said:


> My favs the wolfhound  He looks like hes smiling for the camera :thumbup:


Ripley loves you too. :thumbup: She does lots of smiling - she's a very happy girl - even with a bald leg.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Upping for the evening veiwers.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Beautiful dogs  I haven't seen one of these for at least 10 years, they're a wonderful breed.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CheatingRabbit (Sep 15, 2009)

Gosh!

What lovely dogs

and isn't the wolhound a big boy!

CR


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw they're so gorgeous! When was their birthday? They're round about the same age as Luna (her's was July 24th)


----------



## CheatingRabbit (Sep 15, 2009)

AntandDecs birthday is July 26th


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

CheatingRabbit said:


> AntandDecs birthday is July 26th


Very close!

Next year we should do a joint birthday party


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> Beautiful dogs  I haven't seen one of these for at least 10 years, they're a wonderful breed.
> Thanks for sharing!


Thank you, I am biased, they are beautiful - and my wolfie too, bald as she is.



CheatingRabbit said:


> Gosh!
> 
> What lovely dogs
> 
> ...


D'oh you think you're so funny!  For thos ethat don't know, cheatingrabbit is my hubby and knows full well that the big boy is a girl! 



sequeena said:


> Aw they're so gorgeous! When was their birthday? They're round about the same age as Luna (her's was July 24th)





sequeena said:


> Very close!
> 
> Next year we should do a joint birthday party


Yeak next year we'll have a big doggy birthday cake and party. I think it was Henricks birthday around that time too. :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Nonnie - I asked Nonnie to move my pics to the gallery...we're having problems with our computer and I have to go to work to use their computer to upload. So Nonnie has saved me from going in to work today. 3 cheers for Nonnie, hip hip ...etc


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awww too cute mate  I can see now why hubby married ya


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Thanks Nonnie - I asked Nonnie to move my pics to the gallery...we're having problems with our computer and I have to go to work to use their computer to upload. So Nonnie has saved me from going in to work today. 3 cheers for Nonnie, hip hip ...etc


HOORAY :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> awww too cute mate  I can see now why hubby married ya


Cheers mate  :thumbup:
I've let him claim one - Lottie is officially his - she's the little one with lots of white, Taz is eldest daughters and the other 2 are mine.  :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Cheers mate  :thumbup:
> I've let him claim one - Lottie is officially his - she's the little one with lots of white, Taz is eldest daughters and the other 2 are mine.  :thumbup:


nah ya should have made him get his own then ya can have more  nice weeds btw :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> nah ya should have made him get his own then ya can have more  nice weeds btw :lol:


I told yer not to look at the weeds ya git.  They're set off nicely by the broken pots too aren't they. 

*note to self - must do some gardening


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> I told yer not to look at the weeds ya git.  They're set off nicely by the broken pots too aren't they.
> 
> *note to self - must do some gardening


haha my front yard has frangipani leaves all over aye on my brickpaving too so thats bad  waiting for the wind to blow em over the road


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww they are gorgious!!! Lovely colours!!!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Awww they are gorgious!!! Lovely colours!!!


Thanks hun xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ooooh, yummy yummy... I miss setters around the place.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Ooooh, yummy yummy... I miss setters around the place.


Thank you - I'll send you some in the post if they eat my new sofa


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hehe, I'm sure my critters will love them!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Up - so Natik doesn't have to search for it


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

and up again for ya


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> and up again for ya


Fanx :thumbup: I have to look on here at my piccies cos our main PC with all our photos is still not fixed.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Fanx :thumbup: I have to look on here at my piccies cos our main PC with all our photos is still not fixed.


aw have ya got em on a usb or something saved.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

wot lovely pics. lovely looking dogs.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw have ya got em on a usb or something saved.


Nope cheatingrabbit accused me of nagging when I suggested he backed them up  All our holiday snaps, kids when they were little etc hopefully he can save them, fingers crossed.



dexter said:


> wot lovely pics. lovely looking dogs.


Thank you Dexter


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw yeah they will be on the hard drive somewhere mate xx


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw yeah they will be on the hard drive somewhere mate xx


good :thumbup:


----------

